
Scientists discover molecular difference between male and female brains - no1ne
http://www.northwestern.edu/newscenter/stories/2015/08/scientists-uncover-a-difference-between-the-sexes.html
======
Recurecur
“The importance of studying sex differences in the brain is about making
biology and medicine relevant to everyone, to both men and women,” said
Catherine S. Woolley, senior author of the study. “It is not about things such
as who is better at reading a map or why more men than women choose to enter
certain professions.”

That is nonsense. Science is about knowledge, period. Real differences between
the sexes should be understood and embraced - not ignored due to political
correctness.

For instance, the US Marine Corps recent findings about females in combat
roles shouldn't be swept under the rug.

